# Aussie Tie Ring (Blocker Tie Ring)



## shadowanne (Jan 7, 2010)

That's all we have at our barn and i love them.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Really? Does it acutally help with horses that pull sometimes or get spooked?


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I use them, I love them...they work well for my horses.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I use them along with a 25 foot nylon rope (homemade) to tie my horses at the trailer. I have a small, extremely light aluminum stock trailer, and if one of my good-tying horses spooks and pulls, odds are that the little trailer's going over, even hooked up to the truck. I've never actually had a horse test them, but I do like them and imagine that they might be a good option for some true problem tie-ers as well as a safeguard for horses that do tie well. One of the few "gimmicky" gadgets that I would highly recommend without reservation.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

We have them all over our barn. Definitely worth it.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have them all around the barn and trailer. I love them, and they solved my mare's pulling problem.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow they almost seem to good to be true. Well Ill buy one and see if I like it then. My horse ties great its just that when I start going to shows I would like one for the trailer in case she spooks. Also for our wash stalls I would like them for those hard to bathe horses that fight you and the ties the whole time.

*Were did you buy yours?* They seem quite expense at $30 a piece.


----------



## ElizabethM (Feb 22, 2010)

I love mine. They are a little pricey for a little piece of hardware, but worth it!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have the older ones but they were still $25.00 per ring. I bought one mainly because my mustang would pull back and break ropes. I use it with a 14' rope so if he would happen to pull back there is plenty of space for him to realize he isnt trapped. I dont use it all the time , he has learned to stand tied solid and cross tie too. I would def. use one at a show on the trailer, never know what could happen there.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have one. Worked nicely for while, but not anymore. With my qh she figured out RIGHT away she can pull the rope through and make it long enough to enjoy the grass around (and looping it twice as it's suggested in video didn't help - she's strong enough to still pull it thru). So I ended up just tieing her to that ring. With my spooky (and more stupid) paint it worked for while till she understood how to pull it, so she just kept backing up till the whole rope went through. However I still think it's worth to try.


----------

